# leapord gecko



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

took some new ones, he has just shed so his colours are better


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

sweet tank n gecko


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice Leopard Gecko







Is that a 10gal tank you have set-up for him?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

no its about 20+ gals 2ftx1ftx1.5ftft ish


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

really nice leapord and tank set up.

You have one of the coolest names out there man.


----------

